# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Alex Ali Neeson

## Lennie

Finally we have seen Alex (Michelle's bio son)

I think he could bring alot of conflict into the Connor family, if that is if we are going to see more of him etc

I am looking forward to when Alex finally comes in fully where everything is out in the open, and him and Michelle trying to bond etc

----------


## Joanne

Is he actually Michelle's real son then?

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Thats if Michelle accepts that Ryan's not her son...

----------


## xxxxxx

Ryan is her son!!! Just because he wasn't born from her doesn't mean Ryans not hers. Ryan's mother is Michelle as she has raised, loved and looked after him.

----------


## geordiepete

> Ryan is her son!!! Just because he wasn't born from her doesn't mean Ryans not hers. Ryan's mother is Michelle as she has raised, loved and looked after him.


...and that's you told! Haha

Merry Christmas! 

Pete x

----------


## Lennie

> Ryan is her son!!! Just because he wasn't born from her doesn't mean Ryans not hers. Ryan's mother is Michelle as she has raised, loved and looked after him.


Thats very true, but how can Michelle forget the one she gave birth, and is her and Dean's child, and Alex even looks like him

----------


## Perdita

I hope that Steven and Michelle's relationship weathers this stressful period in their lives, you see it in so many cases where the strain becomes too much for one or both partners. Communication is the key word here, and not shutting Steve out, he must be included in her relationship with Alex, as must Ryan, if she wants to go down that road.

----------


## Lennie

*Michelle Connor gets to know Alex*

Poor Michelle Connor. She's not had the easiest start to 2008, what with discovering that she may have brought up the wrong sullen, black-haired son for the past sixteen years. Kym Ryder, who plays her in Coronation Street, has been explaining the latest twist in the tale to Inside Soap.

"She's curious about Alex, and quite fascinated with him, because it's like looking at a mirror-image of her dead former partner." Even though she's convinced herself that nothing will change her relationship with Ryan, she still feels a bond with the boy who may be biologically her child. As she gets to know Alex, she discovers that he hasn't had a happy life. "He explains that he's never fitted in at home, so Michelle feels a huge sense of responsibility towards him."

Ryan doesn't know that Michelle has been secretly meeting Alex, but Steve doesn't approve, both for Michelle and Ryan's sake and for his own: "He's jealous of Dean always being mentioned as the love of her life," Kym says. Oh dear. It'll end in tears.

from corrieblog

Anybody know what Alex's last name is?

----------


## Perdita

His last name is Neeson.

----------


## Lennie

> His last name is Neeson.


Thanks, i was just wondering  :Smile: 

I am looking forward to how Michelle and Alex's relationship progresses



*I read a spoiler that* 

Alex turns up at Liam and Maria's wedding

----------


## Perdita

After a traumatic few years, even more drama is in store for Coronation Street's Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh), as her biological son is returning so

Michelle's son Alex Neeson will return to screens in 2018. It will be his first time in Weatherfield for ten years, as he last featured on the soap in 2008.

Alex first came to Coronation Street in a huge storyline a decade ago, where Michelle found out Ryan was not her biological son after a hospital mix-up.

Soon after, Alex later turned up and moved in with Michelle. But he left Weatherfield pretty swiftly and doesn't get much of a mention these days.

All that is about to change as producers are plotting the troubled youngster's comeback.


Â©  ITV

Alex's return marks the beginning of even more turbulent times for Michelle, who has suffered a miscarriage and separation over the past two years.

Indeed, she is now supporting her new boyfriend Robert Preston - who is currently battling with both a gambling problem and testicular cancer - while her son Ryan is off DJing in Ibiza.

So, could Alex stir up more trouble?

Well, Alex will return to Weatherfield after landing a job at the medical centre, The Sun reports.

However, it's also rumoured he won't tell Michelle about his return just yet, for an unknown and surely suspicious reason...

Oh well. At least Alex won't be the only old face returning to Weatherfield soon, as Michelle's ex sister-in-law Carla (Alison King) makes her long-awaited comeback on December 22.

Merry Christmas!


Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

Great idea as we do not have enough Michelle storylines.

----------

lizann (18-12-2017), parkerman (18-12-2017), Perdita (18-12-2017), tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Great idea as we do not have enough Michelle storylines.


Yes, what I thought too .. more Kym Marsh going on about the lovely storyline she is getting ....only one I want to see and that is her exit .. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Ninja:

----------

tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Michelle's son Alex returns to Corrie after 10 years and he has a secret.

Michelle Connor is set to get a blast from the past in Coronation Street when her son Alex Neeson returns to the area â but his motives are shrouded in secrecy as he isnât going to initially tell his mum that he has come back.

Fans will recall that Alexâs last appearance (and mention) came 10 years ago in 2008 when Kym Marshâs character learned that the lad she thought was her son, Ryan, had actually been swapped at birth in a hospital mix up.

Michelle came face to face with Alex but their reunion didnât last long and they parted ways, with the storyline effectively having been forgotten about â until now. According to a report in The Sunday People, Alex will suddenly return after being hired for a job in the medical centre.

But what has brought him back to Weatherfield â and how will Michelle react to seeing him back once again?

Michelle has had a troubled year. After a tragic miscarriage, she split from Steve McDonald after learning he had fathered Leanne Tilsleyâs baby. After entering a relationship with Robert Preston, she was then stalked by her unhinged ex Will Chatterton before Robert was then jailed for assault.

Upon his release he was diagnosed with testicular cancer and then lost a lot of money gambling, which prompted Michelle to fake a robbery at the bistro for an insurance pay out.

And it seems like 2018 isnât going to be much quieter for the character.   :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

> Well, Alex will return to Weatherfield after landing a job at the medical centre.


I thought the medical centre only recruited from bar staff at the Rovers Return.

----------

Kim (18-12-2017), lizann (18-12-2017), LouiseP (21-12-2017), Perdita (18-12-2017), tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought the medical centre only recruited from bar staff at the Rovers Return.


They probably recruited him when Michelle was still at the Rovers ... close relative might have been good enough on this occasion  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

LouiseP (21-12-2017), parkerman (18-12-2017), tammyy2j (23-12-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he is this 'Chris' hence just stealing Leannes phone

----------


## olivia1896

2 Alexâs on the street then

----------


## tammyy2j

No one ever returns without a secret  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (23-12-2017), parkerman (23-12-2017), Perdita (23-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

he should be carla's new young fling not daniel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

mysangry (29-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

if not carla then tracy or leanne will snare ali

----------


## swmc66

I think leanne as she is only one available

----------


## Perdita

Online chatter ............
Michelle Connorâs son, Alex has returned to the cobbles - and now producers are bringing back Michelleâs other son! Bosses are lining up a shocking murder storyline between Ali Neeson and his sort of brother Ryan Connor. As we know, Michelle has been put through hell the last few years but now the return of her two sons will see them clash in a Cain and Abel style showdown, which will result in a shocking murder, but who dies?  Itâs also highly rumoured that Sol Heras will NOT be respiring the role of Ryan, so which actor will we see play him?

----------


## emerald

Another murder?  It's getting ridiculous now.  Do the writers not realise that they are losing the shock value of these storylines?

----------

Perdita (20-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Online chatter ............
> Michelle Connor’s son, Alex has returned to the cobbles - and now producers are bringing back Michelle’s other son! Bosses are lining up a shocking murder storyline between Ali Neeson and his sort of brother Ryan Connor. As we know, Michelle has been put through hell the last few years but now the return of her two sons will see them clash in a Cain and Abel style showdown, which will result in a shocking murder, but who dies?  It’s also highly rumoured that Sol Heras will NOT be respiring the role of Ryan, so which actor will we see play him?


fighting over carla  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## emerald

I've no interest in this storyline.  Ryan is the son that Michelle knows and loves, and he's the child she watched grow up, not some stranger at the medical centre.  I have a feeling Ali is after something and that it's not a coincidence that he applied to work on the same street as his biological mother.  He's probably going to turn out to be a nasty piece of work - he already comes across as surly and unfriendly, which doesn't help when he's a doctor.

----------


## lizann

> I've no interest in this storyline.  Ryan is the son that Michelle knows and loves, and he's the child she watched grow up, not some stranger at the medical centre.  I have a feeling Ali is after something and that it's not a coincidence that he applied to work on the same street as his biological mother.  He's probably going to turn out to be a nasty piece of work - he already comes across as surly and unfriendly, which doesn't help when he's a doctor.


he looks like a dealer from the pub in shameless one of the maguires not a doctor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rossfan

I couldn't see a thread for him yet.

Tonight was a good episode for Ali. The fact that he had been seen to by so many other doctors beforehand but it was him that realised what was happening to Jack.

----------


## rossfan

haha there was one.

it didn't come up when i searched.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> haha there was one.
> 
> it didn't come up when i searched.
> 
> Thanks


it was named alex the old thread merged and renamed now

----------


## rossfan

I hope Ali is paired up with someone soon.

Maybe someone that he meets at the hospital.

----------


## rossfan

Spoiler picture from filming this week

----------

Perdita (18-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...innon-trouble/


We heard reports recently that DS Mackinnon is heading back to Coronation Street, which means that one of the residents of the cobbles is no doubt going to get falsely accused of something.

Now, it looks like that person is none other than Ali Neeson (James Burrows), who is shown in these behind the scenes photos looking all worried, while Mackinnon (Sandra Huggett) sits opposite him at a table. What's he done to get himself in trouble with the law? Or are they just on a really rubbish date?

View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter

Coronation Street
✔
@itvcorrie
 Here's what we've been filming this week! 🎥

Can you guess what is going on?🤔#Corrie #SaturdaySneakPeek

8:00 AM - Aug 18, 2018
340
99 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
That's not the only photo that the official Corrie account tweeted out, we've got four for the price of.. well, we didn't pay for any of them.

Two of them aren't the most interesting but if you squint really hard at the photo of the Platt household, you can see none other than Nick Tilsley!


Coronation Street filming photo with Nick Tilsey in the centre
Â©  TWITTER @ITVCORRIE

We've known that actor Ben Price is going to be returning for a little while now, with his on-screen reappearance tipped to be around October time, and now we have the proof (if your eyesight is good enough).

His return is rumoured to involve Carla Connor, who he previously had a thing with, and with recent episodes featuring Carla kissing Peter Barlow, maybe that what he's pondering in that other photo.

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Ali kill Ryan?

----------


## Perdita

> Does Ali kill Ryan?


Read several weeks ago that one "brother" will kill the other .. not sure that is true but I guess we shall find out soon ...

----------


## rossfan

Really!? where was this reported? 

KO might be trying to set up another "brothers at war" story like she did at Emmerdale (Ross/Pete).

Would be nice if Ryan/Ali got on. I'm hoping the writers plan on focusing Ali's future - meet someone at the hospital - Doctor.

----------


## Perdita

> *Really!? where was this reported? 
> *
> KO might be trying to set up another "brothers at war" story like she did at Emmerdale (Ross/Pete).
> 
> Would be nice if Ryan/Ali got on. I'm hoping the writers plan on focusing Ali's future - meet someone at the hospital - Doctor.


I cannot remember, online and quite a while ago now ... Ryan had not been on Corrie long ... I guess it is plausible because of Michelle treating them like they have never been apart but there have always been rivalries from when they were both on Corrie before ...

----------


## lizann

there was talk of one killing the other and also talk of them getting it on

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street spoilers: Car crash stunt horror revealed but who dies?

Brand new Coronation Street spoiler pictures have revealed that the soap will be rocked by a disastrous car crash in the woods in upcoming scenes – with Michelle Connor’s GP son Ali Neeson at the centre of the action. But who will live – and who might die? 

The action packed scenes have been filmed this week with stunt directors and doubles on hand for the high octane sequence that appears to show a distressed Ali losing control of his vehicle in woodland.

The smash leaves him covered in blood and he can be seen looking anxious and frightened – but is he hiding a secret and is someone else involved?

Ali has been a bit of a mystery since he returned and reunited with his mum Michelle. While relations were initially frosty between them, things have thawed and even though sparks flew when Ryan Connor also returned, things have settled.

But there has always been a lot left unsaid about Ali – what has he been doing in these missing years, why does he keep himself to himself and what secrets does he have that might have brought him back to Weatherfield?

The dramatic storyline being filmed may well answer some questions but it remains to be seen what leads Ali to the crash and whether he comes out of it alive. And could he be left with some further secrets to cover up?

James Burrows was seen on location along with stunt doubles putting the scenes together. It adds further mystery to what is ahead as a recently revealed behind the scenes picture showed Ali being questioned by fearsome detective DS MacKinnon.

The plot thickens and Ali is clearly up to his neck in it.

Fans can expect these scenes to air later in autumn.



https://metro.co.uk/2018/08/22/coron...-dies-7869221/

----------


## rossfan

I hope Ali doesn't die or become a villian.

He's a promising character with a good future. I hope this storyline doesn't ruin that for him.

----------


## rossfan

Ali and Michelle having a confrontation?

----------


## lizann

^ over ryan's death?

----------


## rossfan

I don't think Ryan will die. I read he'll be in a coma.

Interesting that there's a bottle on the table. I hope they don't turn Ali into an alcoholic (nearer to Ali than Michelle).

----------


## rossfan

Ryan is led astray on a night out with Cormac and offered a line of coke, prompting a disgusted Sophie to storm off from him after reminding him that his last dabble with substances nearly killed her. Later, when Cormac overdoses, Ryan doesn’t call an ambulance and by the time Ali is on the scene, it’s too late.


https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/18/20-so...re.top.twitter

----------

emerald (19-09-2018)

----------


## rossfan

A new filming spoiler



Lately, we're getting quite a lot of Michelle/Ali alone in the apartment. Also notice another bottle is out.

----------


## rossfan

i see someone at digitalspy is reading my comments:

 Coronation Street hints at a big downward spiral for Ali Neeson

Is he going to hit the bottle?

It looks like Ali Neeson is heading towards a really dark place in upcoming episodes of Coronation Street.

In behind-the-scenes pictures posted to Twitter today (September 22), we can see Ali (James Burrows) having a confrontation with Michelle Connor, with a bottle of wine on the table.

The thing is, we saw a very similar picture a few weeks back, with Ali once again having a confrontation with some booze in shot.

If you look closely in the picture below, you can see a bottle on the table:

Does this mean that Ali will be hitting the drink on a path towards self-destruction? Or this is just living up North?

Well, if we look at what we know from what's coming up on the soap, it isn't that much of a stretch to wonder if Ali will turn to alcohol to cope with some of his upcoming storylines.

This week will see Ali involved in a storyline that leads to the death of Cormac – Ronan Truman's son, who was introduced to the show earlier this week. We won't spoil the details in this article (we absolutely will in this one, so click if you dare), but it's the kind of thing that would lead to self-destructive behaviour.

We've also seen photos of Ali being questioned by DS Mackinnon, so it looks like everything is going to go wrong for him very soon.

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 7:30pm and 8:30pm on ITV.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...wnward-spiral/

----------

Perdita (22-09-2018)

----------


## lizann

ali does not kill cormac, sounds like ryan lets him die, he should have called jude  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (26-09-2018), Perdita (23-09-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> ali does not kill cormac, sounds like ryan lets him die, he should have called jude


I do not think Ryan intentionally lets Cormac die, he just panicks and the thought of calling for an ambulance never crosses his mind ... I cannot see Ryan as a cold blooded killer like Pat Phelan was when he watched Michael die without helping him

----------


## rossfan

Ali will be involved in two plot threads next week by the looks of it. Ryan's mistake and Jude's lies.



Monday, October 1: Ali finally loses his patience with Jude

He's now found out about Roy offering to pay for Jude's paramedic training as a thank-you for "saving" him recently.

Ali warns Jude it's time to stop lying

He can't believe that Jude has actually accepted the money.

Jude realises he'll have to appease Ali... or else

He gives the cheque back to Roy to keep himself out of trouble.

----------


## rossfan

I have no idea where the source is from this but on twitter, i just read that Jude is going to tamper with Ali's car which causes the crash.

----------

lizann (26-09-2018)

----------


## lizann

> I have no idea where the source is from this but on twitter, i just read that Jude is going to tamper with Ali's car which causes the crash.


 leanne is involved in the crash as is ali and who else?

----------


## rossfan

Pictures from the press included Ali, Ryan, Michelle, Leanne and I believe Ronan (Cormac's dad).

----------

lizann (26-09-2018)

----------


## Perdita

The car crash in which somebody is going to die ... who?

----------


## lizann

> The car crash in which somebody is going to die ... who?


if anyone it be ronan

----------

Perdita (27-09-2018), Wolves (04-10-2018)

----------


## rossfan

> if anyone it be ronan


I think that too.

If Jude does tamper with Ali's car, then that would make him responsible for Ronan's death. That with apparently abuse towards Mary, the show seems to have found it's new villain.

Who would have thought it!?

----------


## rossfan

Enjoyed tonight's episodes and Ali's involvement.

I picked up on Michelle very much in favour of protecting Ryan than being there for Ali.

Maybe that'll be another storyline for them to visit in the future.

----------


## lizann

> Enjoyed tonight's episodes and Ali's involvement.
> 
> I picked up on Michelle very much in favour of protecting Ryan than being there for Ali.
> 
> Maybe that'll be another storyline for them to visit in the future.


robert should get rid of michelle, she is was horrible making ali lie, ryan should have rang an ambulance sooner

----------


## rossfan

I don't mind Robert and Michelle together, they do seem to work together.

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Ali Neeson is furious when he finds out about Jude Appleton accepting money from Roy Cropper.

Already stressed-out over Cormac Truman's death, Ali (James Burrows) is stunned when he discovers that Jude has taken thousands of pounds from Roy, who wants to fund his paramedic training.

Roy was hoping to find a way to thank Jude (Paddy Wallace) for "saving" him when he suffered an allergic reaction to a bee sting recently, unaware that Ali was the real hero.

Next week, Ali warns Jude to come clean and give Roy the money back, pointing out that it's the right thing to do.

Backed into a corner and fearing Ali's next move, Jude reluctantly gives Roy the money back, insisting that he can't accept it. But will Jude have to keep an eye on Ali to stop him from exposing his deception?


Ali Neeson confronts Jude Appleton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Ali Neeson confronts Jude Appleton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Ali Neeson confronts Jude Appleton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, October 1 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## rossfan

Just read Paddy Wallace (Jude) interview on itv which i think is hinting that twitter rumour about Jude being responsible for the car crash is correct:

http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...nterview-paddy

*Is he worried that Ali is going to blow his lie?*

Yes, he is aware of that and it’s all about managing that. He is confident that he can manipulate the situation but he is wary of Ali.
*
Should Ali be worried?*

With Jude, you just don’t know what he could do. If he is backed in to the corner and he feels that Ali is in the way, *then he might have to push out*.

----------

Perdita (30-09-2018)

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street’s Autumn season is about to well and truly kick off when two weddings and a funeral rock the cobbles!
today at 8:20 PM 
TRAILER: Secrets Unleashed

----------


## rossfan

From Corrie IG:



Our fantastic Ryan Prescott and James Burrows talking about what their characters Ryan and Ali will be up to next week. All will be revealed on the #Corrie social media after tonight's episodes!

----------


## rossfan

Just read on my EPG that Ali is suspended from the hospital next weeks Monday's episodes.

I will be really annoyed if they lose a long term doctor in the show. There's so many possibilities as a character if he stays at the hospital. He better get his job back!

----------


## rossfan

The Corrie website is confirming Ali's suspension now:

Ali is suspend from work when they find out about his involvement in Cormac's death. 



What a waste, if he doesn't get his job back. There is so much potential with him being a doctor.

----------


## rossfan

Looking forward to Ali learning what Jude has done!

That will probably be the final straw with everything that has been going on. He will likely reveal Jude's lie then.

----------


## rossfan

This crash is becoming more and more of a mystery. 

Despite the hints that Jude might have a part - maybe not!? 

Michelle, Ryan and Ali are in one car. Michelle and Ryan in the front of the car and Ali is in the back

----------


## rossfan

So DS spoilers confirm that it's Tracy that sabatages Michelle's car which is likely the car involved in the crash!

Bit surprised by this.

----------


## Perdita

> So DS spoilers confirm that it's Tracy that sabatages Michelle's car which is likely the car involved in the crash!
> 
> Bit surprised by this.


Why??????   :Ponder:

----------

lizann (02-10-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Why??????


"When Beth spots Steve leaving Number 11 after his final dance lesson with Abi, she's suspicious and tells Tracy. Tracy rails at Abi for sleeping with Steve, throwing her out before she gets a chance to explain.

Tracy then heads over to the garage and vandalises Michelle's car, knowing Abi will get the blame."

----------

lizann (02-10-2018), Perdita (02-10-2018), tammyy2j (02-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

she will get off again after she did for the fire and killing charlie

how does leanne get involved?

----------


## rossfan

* Coronation Street's Michelle and Ali to clash bitterly as Ryan's life hangs in the balance

Ali upsets Michelle with his decisions at the car crash scene.*

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor will angrily clash with her son Ali Neeson at the scene of next week's car crash.

Michelle, Ali and Ryan are all involved in an action-packed car chase sequence when gangster Ronan Truman tries to take revenge for the death of his son Cormac.

As we've previously revealed in our spoilers, Ryan faces particular danger when the Connors' getaway vehicle stops suddenly and he gets out to bravely face Ronan.

When Ronan drives straight for Ryan, his life is left hanging in the balance – but as events unfold, he won't be the only one in danger.

Ali has the medical skills to start treatment at the scene before the emergency services arrive, but he's left with a dilemma over who to concentrate on.

When Ali shows that his priorities don't necessarily lie with a seriously-injured Ryan, there's a typically dramatic reaction from Michelle.

Kym Marsh, who plays Michelle, told Digital Spy: "Michelle is upset because of the way everything unfolds. Ali stops treating Ryan to go and look elsewhere.

"That upsets Michelle because she asks: 'Why would you do that? Why would you leave him?' She's angry with him but I don't think that will last."

She added: "Michelle is usually so different with the two sons. I think it's because she thinks she doesn't really have to worry about Ali because he's an independent man who's gone off and got his career. He's very driven and very together.

"Then you've got Ryan, who's this bumbling idiot who keeps making mistake after mistake and bringing trouble to the door. He's the one Michelle feels she has to look after, whereas with Ali she feels like she can leave him to his own devices a little bit more."



http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-neeson-clash/

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2018), Wolves (04-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

did he call michelle mum tonight, that is tough on his other true mother

----------


## rossfan

He did indeed.

I wish they would bring in Ali's non-biological mother and explore that relationship again.

With the original Ali (Alex) 10 years ago, we only ever got lines from Alex where he pointed out that his non-biological parents never got him and then believed the reason he wasn't theirs.

Alex made the effort to know Michelle back then unlike Ryan although he did show a bit of interest with his biological dad but it didn't last long. Ryan said he just wanted to keep things as it was with him and Michelle.

----------


## rossfan

I've been reading some interesting theories - not spoilers - that when Ronan is going to be the one dying and Ali won't be helping him.

I hope this is not true as this is going to be making Ali somewhat a villain. Ali is such a unique character for the show in the sense he's driven and managed to obtain a medical profession. We haven't had many long term major characters that are doctors. If this happens then I am imagining that Ali will have a short shelf life and that will be a waste as not only is James Burrows as a very good actor but his on screen partnership with Ryan Prescott is a joy to watch on the show and one of the few things i look forward to on the show at the moment.

Sadly, with the (again theory not official spoiler) news that Ali will be turning to drink, i think this may be true!  :Sad:

----------

Wolves (06-10-2018)

----------


## rossfan

From the corrie weekly previews, next weeks scenes were filmed WC 13/08/2018.

*Ali's Interrogation*

The police question Ali about being at Cormac's death and the crash involving Ronan. 

Will he be able to handle the questioning

Later, Michelle returns home to find Ali with his bags packed. What's he planning? 





http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/...fri-19-oct-xml

----------


## rossfan

My EPG says in 2 second episode next Monday:"Ali lies to the police about an important detail".This will be after the car crash.What are the writers doing to Ali! They better not make him a villian.They will be wasting so much potential for this character!

----------


## lizann

does michelle or ali shot ronan to save ryan?

----------


## rossfan

I've not heard that anyone's going to get shot.

If Ali's lying next week - I'm hoping it's because Michelle has done something and therefore if anyone has to go - it will be her! 

I'm not holding my breath though - Kym Marsh is the chosen one at the moment.

----------


## rossfan

So it does look there is a shooting this week.

Oh dear - it looks like KO has truly done a number on Ali for some quick twists in this weeks episodes. The only other possiblity is that it's Michelle that shoots Ronan - I'm really hoping that it is but would KO give such a storyline where Kym Marsh might have to leave?

Meanwhile, the police question Ali about being at the death of Cormac and the crash involving Ronan. Ali answers their questions.

Elsewhere, the police quiz Ali about the firearm found in Ronan's car but Ali denies all knowledge.

Robert is suspicious of Ali's behaviour.
The police question Michelle about the accident and she is shocked when they tell her Ronan had a gun in his car.

Michelle returns home to find Ali with his bags packed. Will he leave?

Elsewhere, Michelle confides in Robert about Ali's worries over Ronan.

----------


## rossfan

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/08/coron...alive-7961446/

Robert Preston is suspicious of him and soon Michelle makes the discovery while being questioned that there was a gun. As Michelle heads to confront Ali about everything, she finds him at home with his bags packed and ready to leave – but can she get to the root of what is bothering him? And can she persuade him to stay?

----------


## lizann

does ali let ronan die or finish him off?

----------


## rossfan

I can only think that this will happen:

Michelle confronts Ronan (Trailer's "Come on then")
Ronan pulls out a gun
Ali (who is in the background of this scene with Ryan) rushes over to help protect Michelle
Ali and Ronan get physical and the gun goes off with Ronan being shot

This way Ali won't become a villain.

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street demonstrated tonight how to ruin a character with a lot of potential with Ali

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street spoilers: James Burrows reveals all as Ali Neeson becomes a killer*

Ali Neeson has always been a closed book with viewers not altogether sure what makes him tick and what exactly he is capable of. But the Coronation Street doctor has proven tonight that he will do anything to protect his family – as he caused the death of drug dealer Ronan by pulling out a stake that was lodged in his stomach. This led to him bledding to death but James Burrows, who plays the brooding GP, has insisted that his alter ego isn’t a killer in the same mould as Pat Phelan. He told metro.co.uk: ‘He’s a doctor, he’s a good lad and with a good upbringing. I think he had to make that decision to protect his family but the aftermath is haunting him – he’s going through a lot of stuff and you’ll see it affect him emotionally. It’s going to be a huge, emotional rollercoaster – we’ll see him go through a whole process, it’s going to be a big one! When I got told the story, I understood it as a hard decision for him to make but he had to make that sacrifice.’ It won’t just be Ali who is affected by this. James reckons it will knock Michelle for six – but she will also understand in time. He mused: ‘I think it could be played both ways – she will probably freak out but deep down, as a person, she would understand and respect him in that way.’

But what about Ryan? Could Ali blame him for all of this? James replied: ‘I think so, yeah. He’s worked very hard to become a doctor – it’s taken him years. It’s ruined him that he’s been suspended so there will be a lot more conflict between him and Ryan and it will be interesting.’ Hit play on our video to hear James also talk about filming the stunt, ponder who could be a love interest for Ali and discuss who he wants to film more scenes with in the show.

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/12/coron...iller-8006022/

----------


## rossfan

This might possibly relate to a redemption storyline so Ali can go back to being a doctor and we can forget this stupid storyline?

*Prepare to say goodbye to Dr Ali*

*BURROWING AWAY Coronation Street star James Burrows is taking a break from the soap*

*The onscreen doctor has stopped filming and won’t be returning to work until December*

CORONATION Street star James Burrows is taking a break from the soap.

The onscreen doctor has stopped filming and won’t be returning to work until December.

Viewers this week saw him involved in a dramatic car chase with castmates Kym Marsh and Ryan Prescott.

James said: “I’ve got a little bit of time off from work. I’ve got about a month and a half off. I’m going to chill out a bit and have some time with my family.

Viewers this week saw him involved in a dramatic car chase with castmates Kym Marsh and Ryan Prescott.

James said: “I’ve got a little bit of time off from work. I’ve got about a month and a half off. I’m going to chill out a bit and have some time with my family.

James’ character Dr Ali Connor, the son of Kym’s role Michelle, was part of the emotional storyline involving her and Ryan.

It came after Ryan’s friend Cormac Trueman died in his flat after a drug overdose.

Ryan initially lied to the police about not ringing an ambulance straight away for Ronan's son Cormac.

But Sophie changed her story so Ronan was furious when he found out the truth.

Michelle tried to appeal to Ronan’s better nature and visits him at Cormac’s wake.

She tells him that Ryan was just trying to protect Cormac as he was worried he’d get into trouble for having drugs on him.

But Cormac isn’t buying it and Michelle leaves, before telling Ryan and Ali that they should ask for police protection.

They don’t even get that far though as Ronan gives chase in his car, shortly before Michelle’s engine cuts out.

There’s a huge car crash and – as Ryan stumbles out of the vehicle – Ronan takes aim and drives straight at him.

Despite James’ role as the responsible doctor including his part in this week’s recent plot where he treated his bloodied brother and Ronan as well as Leanne Battersby, he admits he’s squeamish.

James said: “If I start bleeding now I’d pass out. I hate it. I hate blood. If I really gash my arm I can’t deal with it.

“If I have my blood taken I have to look away.

“Needles I’m OK with as I’ve got a lot of tattoos.”

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1539375147

----------


## lizann

ali could come close to leanne, bond over all this

----------


## rossfan

Really annoyed with what the writers have done to Ali - he should be a doctor in the hospital saving lives not being tormented because he killed someone. Ruined a character with such potential!

Michelle is horrible about Ali - I hope she realises what he has done to protect her and Ryan. Put him back in the hospital and keep him!! Do not turn him into a serial killer!

----------

emerald (17-10-2018), Glen1 (18-10-2018), helena1414 (20-10-2018), lizann (18-10-2018), Perdita (16-10-2018), tammyy2j (18-10-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate how Michelle calls Ali and Ryan brothers, Ali needs to make up with his parents and forget Michelle

----------

Glen1 (18-10-2018), helena1414 (20-10-2018), lizann (18-10-2018), Perdita (18-10-2018)

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson to meet the mother of his murder victim

Can he cope under the pressure?

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson will come face-to-face with Ronan Truman's grieving mother next week.

Ali is struggling to carry on as normal after making the dark decision to kill Ronan at the scene of the Connor family's recent car crash.

Just when Ali thought he couldn't feel more terrible over what happened, next week's episodes will see Ronan's mum make an appearance on the cobbles.

The new guest character will be looking for an explanation over what really happened at the crash site, which could push Ali to breaking point as the pressure mounts.

Revealing the latest spoilers on its official website, Corrie teased: "Will Ali crack under the pressure when Ronan's mother arrives looking for answers? And how will Robert react when Ali's conscience catches up with him?"

Last week's episodes saw Ali confess everything to his mum Michelle Connor, who agreed to protect his secret.

Michelle then told Robert half of the story, claiming that Ali chose not to give Ronan treatment after the crash.

James Burrows, who plays Ali, recently told Digital Spy: "I've really enjoyed doing this storyline. It's been an emotional rollercoaster. I don't know what they've got in store for me next year. I don't know if Ali is going to be the new mass murderer, or if it's going to be a one-off.

"There was a reason that Ali did this – it was to protect his family."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...truman-mother/

----------

emerald (23-10-2018)

----------


## rossfan

I hope the show listens to James Burrows . *"I don't really want to be the new mass murderer on Corrie, but I'm excited to see what they write for me."*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...serial-killer/



 Coronation Street star James Burrows responds to Ali Neeson serial killer speculation

Could he strike again?

Coronation Street star James Burrows has admitted that he doesn't want his character Ali Neeson to be the show's next serial killer.

Fans have been wondering whether Ali is being lined up as a new Weatherfield villain after he killed gangster Ronan Truman earlier this month.

Ali made his murderous move to prevent any more revenge attempts from Ronan, who was out for blood after the tragic drugs death of his son Cormac.

Speaking to Digital Spy on the red carpet at the Inside Soap Awards 2018, James admitted: "I've had a lot of mixed reactions [to the storyline]. I think a lot of the fans have felt sympathetic towards Ali, but there's also been a little bit of hatred towards him, which is understandable.

"In the natural real world, people would have mixed emotions – some people would understand that he's done it for his family, others might go, 'Scumbag!' That's just life, isn't it?"

Asked whether he wants Ali to strike again, James replied: "I don't know, it's an interesting one. I don't really want to be the new mass murderer on Corrie, but I'm excited to see what they write for me.

"I'm in the lurch at the moment about it all – I find out in the New Year what's in store, really."

Hit play above for our full video chat with James, as he also teases the arrival of Ronan's mother next week and discusses the happy news that he's going to be a father in real life.

----------


## rossfan

By the way, congratualations to James and his girlfriend Sophie...

Coronation Street star James Burrows announces he's having a baby with his girlfriend Sophie Coates... as he reveals he's taking a break from soap

Coronation Street star James Burrows has revealed that he's having a baby with his girlfriend Sophie Coates and taking a short break from the soap.

The Ali Neeson actor, 27, took to his Instagram to share a picture of the ultrasound scan on Friday and reveal that he is 'over the moon' about the news.

He said: 'Me and my beautiful girlfriend @sophie_coates are over the moon to announce that we’re having a baby. 

'We can not contain our excitement we are so so happy x.'

The post comes after James revealed that he would be taking a short break from the hit ITV soap to spend time with his family.

However, the actor reassured fans that he would be returning to the cobbles and that he will be back filming in December.

Talking to The Sun, he said: 'I’ve got a little bit of time off from work. I’ve got about a month and a half off. I’m going to chill out a bit and have some time with my family.  

'Few holidays. Chilling out, bit of surfing. 

'But we’re back in December and I don’t know what they’ve got in store for me.'

The actor stars as Michelle Connor's biological son, Ali Neeson, in Coronation Street and made a dramatic return to the cobbles earlier this year.

And on Friday's episode of the hit ITV soap, James' character turned into a killer after he murdered drug dealer Ronan Truman. 

The villain had been impaled by a fence after crashing his car - and running over Ryan Connor and Leanne Battersby.

And Ali, who is a doctor, decided to pull out the metal pole, which was keeping Ronan alive, after he threatened his family.






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Coates.html

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street spoilers: Ali Neeson confesses his shock murder secret*

Ali Neeson is overcome with guilt in the wake of Ronan’s death in Coronation Street. The tormented doctor pulled a stake from Ronan after the car crash and caused him to bleed to death. His actions were to protect his family but he is haunted by what he was pushed to do and decides that he is going to quit as a GP. When Ronan’s mum Patti approaches Ali and thanks him for doing everything he could to help her son in his dying moments, he breaks down and later tells Michelle that he can’t deal with the guilt anymore. Getting drunk, he later confesses to Robert Preston that he killed Ronan and plans to go to the police to hand himself in. Robert talks him out of it and insists that he returns to GP training as he could save countless lives. Ali takes his words on board and when Robert then offers him shifts at the bistro to occupy him while he waits for his suspension to lift, he is grateful for his and Michelle’s support.
But is this really the end of his torment – sooner or later the truth must come out?

https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/23/coron...ecret-8009663/

----------


## rossfan

* Coronation Street's James Burrows reveals how murder bombshell will affect Ali and Ryan

Ali recently killed Ronan Truman.*


Coronation Street star James Burrows has hinted at how the murder will affect Ali Neeson's relationship with Ryan Connor.

Recent episodes have seen Ali kill Ronan Truman in order to protect his family. Ryan (played by Ryan Prescott) has yet to discover what happened.

But Burrows believes that Ryan would be "understanding".

"I think they will get on afterwards," he told OK! Online. "I think Ryan will understand why he's done this and maybe there'll be some understanding to it all.

"There's always going to be that dynamic, I think it almost seems like they're very jealous about, 'That's my mum', 'No, that's my mum'. I think there's always going to be that."

Burrows added: "I think [Michelle] has been a bit selfish and not given too much of a damn about Ali, and now she's realised, 'Oh, Ali's my own son'.

"Knowing Ryan, yeah, he probably will be a bit mardy about that!"

Next week, Ali will be seen sharing his murder secret with Robert Preston, as the guilt inside of him continues to take its toll.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...hell-ali-ryan/

----------


## rossfan

Corrie SPOILER: Connor family "destroyed" when Ryan betrays Ali

The Connor family are about to get blown apart in a devastating chain of events that will leave matriarch Michelle Connor devastated.

It's no secret that Michelle's sons Ryan Connor and Ali Neeson don't see eye to eye - but what happens over the next few months will leave viewers reeling.

In fact, Ryan is set to betray his brother Ali and split the Connor family apart after discovering that Ali murdered Ronan Truman.

Not exactly Christmas cheer!

Fans are bound to be upset as Ali is 'punished' by Ryan for killing Ronan - even though he did it to protect his family.

After battling with his conscience, doctor Ali confessed his crime to his mum in emotional scenes after the crash.

At first she was horrified and insisted he went to the police, before vowing to keep his secret.

However she DID share the shocking news with fiancÃ© Robert Preston.

And Ryan - in possibly the snakiest move yet - tells the police about Ali's crime.

An insider told the newspaper: "When Robert accidentally lets slip to Ryan how Ali killed Ronan in cold blood, it's not going to end well.

"It's going to spark a war between Ali and Ryan that could destroy Michelle's family."

The insider continued: "Ali blames Ryan for putting him in that position and sees him moving on without a care in the world.

"But when Ryan discovers Ali killed Ronan, he's so angry. He lashes out in the worst possible way.

"He decides he's going to shop Ali to the police for murder, no matter the consequences for his family."

The newspaper also reports that Ali is on a "downward spiral which takes an explosive twist" with Michelle seriously worrying about his mental health.

Will Ali be sent to prison for murder? And will Michelle be forced to chose between her two sons?

http://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk/...n-betrays-ali/

----------

Wolves (04-11-2018)

----------


## Wolves

I hope Ryan doesn’t go to the police. I really like Ryan and Ali and was hoping this was going to bring them closer together not tear them apart, as I really enjoyed the episodes a few months back when they were looking for the Gazza book and Ali was in the bin with a lettuce leaf on his head it was hilarious.

----------

lizann (07-11-2018), rossfan (04-11-2018), tammyy2j (07-11-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I hope Ryan doesn’t go to the police. I really like Ryan and Ali and was hoping this was going to bring them closer together not tear them apart, as I really enjoyed the episodes a few months back when they were looking for the Gazza book and Ali was in the bin with a lettuce leaf on his head it was hilarious.


Ryan is a child who wants all Michelle's attention, he will never grow up, Ali did what he did to protect them all because of Ryan's stupidity

----------

Brucie (09-11-2018), lizann (07-11-2018), Perdita (07-11-2018)

----------


## rossfan

If Ryan goes to the police, surely the future for Ali will be out of medicine which will annoy me to no end.

There were so many other storylines they could have Ali work with. His relationship with Michelle/Ryan, his biological parents., a romance, his progress as a doctor etc. If they decide to throw James Burrows under the bus I will not forgive them! He deserves better and Ali as a doctor on the show makes him a unique and exciting character for the show.

----------

Brucie (09-11-2018), emerald (09-11-2018), lizann (09-11-2018), parkerman (09-11-2018), Perdita (08-11-2018), tammyy2j (14-11-2018)

----------


## emerald

I agree.  The show needs more educated characters who don't just end up working in the local pub, cafe etc.  What I like about him is he's a doctor but he isn't some posh stereotype - he feels local and "real".  Now that Robert's offered him work at the Bistro it looks like he will become yet another character who works within walking distance of his home and we'll never get to see the opportunities he could have had.

----------

Brucie (09-11-2018), lizann (09-11-2018), rossfan (09-11-2018), tammyy2j (14-11-2018)

----------


## rossfan

Ali Struggles To Cope 



After sleepless nights, Ali resorts to desperate measures, stealing anti-depressants from the Medical Centre before heading to the Bistro... 

But when Ali begins flirting with Bethany, Ryan kicks off! 

Can Michelle and Robert calm the boys down?

----------

Wolves (12-11-2018)

----------


## emerald

Great, now they're ruining the character even further.

----------

lizann (13-11-2018), parkerman (12-11-2018), tammyy2j (14-11-2018)

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street spoilers: Violent scenes as killer Ali Neeson is attacked*

Coronation Street’s doctor of death Ali Neeson is set to find himself on the receiving end of a vicious attack when he foolishly picks a fight with two well built bikers as his path to self destruction sees him hit rock bottom. Ali continues to be overwhelmed by sleepless nights and guilt surrounding drug dealer Ronan’s death and so as a means to try and cope, he talks Moira Pollock into letting him access the surgery, where he helps himself to anti-depressants. Later, he hits the bottle and ends up in the bistro and after he starts flirting with Ryan Connor’s girlfriend Bethany Platt, Ryan squares up to him as Michelle and Robert arrive back. As Ali storms out in a temper, Ryan soon makes a discovery after talking to Robert.

Michelle has gone after Ali but as he sinks more booze, he tells her to leave him alone and he stumbles outside. He finds the two bikers outside the tattoo parlour and deliberately antagonises them into a fight in which he inevitably comes off worse.

Ryan arrives to see Ali receiving a beating and intervenes and Michelle is shocked by the injuries. But will Ryan be there to support Ali as his behaviour spirals out of control?

https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/12/coron...acked-8070775/

----------


## tammyy2j

> If Ryan goes to the police, surely the future for Ali will be out of medicine which will annoy me to no end.
> 
> There were so many other storylines they could have Ali work with. His relationship with Michelle/Ryan, his biological parents., a romance, his progress as a doctor etc. If they decide to throw James Burrows under the bus I will not forgive them! He deserves better and Ali as a doctor on the show makes him a unique and exciting character for the show.


I think his medical career is over which is a shame

----------


## rossfan

* Coronation Street's James Burrows warns Ali Neeson could be the next Pat Phelan*

He teases some dangerous consequences when Ali's killer secret is exposed.



Coronation Street could soon have another serial killer on its hands in the mould of Pat Phelan, according to Ali Neeson actor James Burrows.

Ali is already moving in the direction of cold-blooded killing after finishing off the drug dealer Ronan Truman in brutal scenes last month — but that crime was, at least, in protection of his family.

Chatting to The Sun, James Burrows admitted that it's entirely possible that Ali could eventually cross the line once again if his darker impulses were to eventually take hold.

"He's not coping very well at the minute," the actor said. "I don't know what they've got planned for me in the future, but I'd like to say Ali could put the murder to the back of his mind and move forward.

"But who knows with Coronation Street? I might be going back there and they'll tell me I'm the new Phelan."

The actor was quick to defend Ali's killing of Ronan because it was in protection of his loved ones — and, let's face it, the gangster wasn't exactly a nice guy anyway.

"I think he did this for the right reasons, and I'd say that, in real life, if one of my friends killed someone because they were protecting their own, if they were protecting their family, that's how it goes, isn't it? I'd probably shake their hand," Burrows said.

Burrows will soon be taking a break from the cobbles when Ryan Connor (Ryan Prescott) threatens to expose his secret to the police, but Burrows assures fans that his character won't be going to jail for Ronan's murder.

"He's just lying low for a bit," the actor explained. "He's just going to chill out for a bit, and sort his head out."

The star is taking a break from the ITV soap after recently announcing that he's going to be welcoming a baby with his girlfriend in the months ahead.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...xt-pat-phelan/

----------


## rossfan

I can only hope that the above is just fuel for more possiblity in drama and doesn't actually happen.

Again, i say it all the time it seems but Ali will be a totally wasted character.

----------


## rossfan

there's not a word that can express how disappointing it is that the writers have turned Ali into a killer. He had lots of potential for the show as a doctor. Interesting to see how you turn it around for him!

----------

parkerman (19-11-2018), tammyy2j (20-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street killer Ali Neeson secretly steals medication tonight (November 19) as he struggles to get his life back on track.

Ali (James Burrows) has been wrestling with a guilty conscience ever since he killed gangster Ronan Truman last month.

In tonight's double bill, Ali resorts to drastic measures after enduring another sleepless night at his family's flat.

Even though he's still suspended from his doctor duties, Ali heads back to the medical centre and cons Moira Pollock (Louiza Patikas) into letting him into the surgery to collect some notes.

Although Moira is fooled by his cover story, Ali's true intentions becomes clear when he steals some anti-depressants without anyone knowing.

Later on, Ali continues to behave erratically by flirting with Ryan Connor's girlfriend Bethany Platt at the Bistro, causing a fight between the two guys.

After this tense encounter, self-destructive Ali goes a step further by picking a fight with two burly bikers outside the tattoo parlour, earning himself a brutal beating in the alleyway.

With concern for Ali growing, can his family get him to see sense or is his downward spiral only just beginning?

Digital Spy

----------


## rossfan

Well I have to say I am contemplating giving up watching when James Burrows has his break.

Ali had such potential and they had to screw it up by making him a killer. The aftermath storyline hasn't helped. Stealing, fighting etc. It's nothing more than character assassination. Heaven only knows why they have done this.

Aside from Ali, the next character that I am interested in is Adam who doesn't seem to be doing much.

----------


## rossfan

Do we know if this is the time James Burrows is on leave? it was reported he was having a break from the show. Have we heard if Ali is coming back yet?

Ali's not in any of the spoilers. It seems like they've made him a killer and now don't know what to do to redeem the character. 

Is he still working in the Bistro? He told he could return to the hospital if he wanted to .

----------


## rossfan

Looks like James Burrows returned back to set before christmas

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson is finally returning after weeks off screen
At last!

Coronation Street finally brings back Ali Neeson next week after a long on-screen absence.

Ali (James Burrows) hasn't featured on screen for the past few months, leaving fans confused over where he'd disappeared to.

The doctor was at the centre of one of the show's biggest shock twists last year, as he killed gangster Ronan Truman to stop the villain from targeting his family.

Ali went into a downward spiral afterwards as he struggled with his guilt following his murderous move, but the plot was put on hold when he stopped appearing on screen.

Coronation Street's official website has confirmed that we'll see Ali again next week, as he makes a big decision about his future.

Fed up life at the Bistro, Ali announces that he's heading back to work in the medical profession. But is he really ready after everything he went through last year?

Ali's reappearance comes just as the show has confirmed a surprise exit for his on-screen mum Michelle Connor.

Kym Marsh has announced that she's taking a break from Corrie and will be bowing out later this year.

Kym said yesterday: "When I was lucky enough to be offered four episodes on Coronation Street I could never in my wildest dreams have thought I’d be here thirteen years later.

"It’s been an incredibly difficult decision but it feels like the right time for me to take a break from the show and explore some other roles.

"But this isn’t the last you’ve heard of Michelle Connor, she’ll be back! I can’t wait to see what the writers have in store for the future."

Coronation Street airs Ali's decision on Monday, March 4 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...son-returning/

----------


## parkerman

> "But this isnât the last youâve heard of Michelle Connor, sheâll be back! I canât wait to see what the writers have in store for the future."


I can!

----------

lizann (28-02-2019), Perdita (27-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-leaving-soap/

Guess he is going to be off soon   :Sad:

----------


## lizann

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-leaving-soap/
> 
> Guess he is going to be off soon


with michelle gone why would ali and ryan stay

----------


## Perdita

Why did they both come in the first place without having had any contact for years???

----------


## rossfan

Real shame.

He's one of the most recent character the show has had and they have not used him to his full potential.

When he goes and if the awful Gemma continues to be in overkill mode, I won't stick with the show!

----------


## rossfan

*10 soap characters in desperate need of a better storyline*

Who's not pulling their weight?

If there's one thing that's inevitable about soaps, it's that characters need to wait their turn for a slice of the action. Sure, there are some familiar faces who are never short of a storyline, but most of the cast will fade in and out of the spotlight depending on the whims of the writers.

With that said, we reckon this lot have been neglected for a little too long. Our message to the storyliners is clear: please give them something to do, quick-smart.

1. Ali Neeson (Coronation Street)

[IMG]https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/images/coronation-street-1-ryan-connor-ali-neeson-1-1550944748.jpg?crop=1xw:1xh;center,top&resize=768:  *[/IMG]

Doctor Ali was at the centre of huge Corrie storylines last year – from his tense reunion with mum Michelle, to ruthlessly killing gangster Ronan Truman to protect his family.

Sadly, it was after the latter plot twist that things started to go wrong. Following a very short-lived "downward spiral" storyline, Ali disappeared from screens for several months and has only just popped back up again. So much for being the next Pat Phelan.

James Burrows, who plays Ali, admitted publicly this week that he won't be sticking around on the cobbles for too long. Maybe the writers could talk him round with the promise of a few more juicy plots? Just a thought…

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-stories-2019/

----------


## lizann

what happened to the talk of one brother killing the other for ryan and ali, im sure i read that somewhere, was it here

----------


## Perdita

> what happened to the talk of one brother killing the other for ryan and ali, im sure i read that somewhere, was it here


There was talk about it when they both first joined but they must have changed their minds and made them best buddies...

----------


## tammyy2j

I don't mind Ali or Ryan, it is Michelle I can't stand 

I thought they might do more with Ali and his guilt and mental health but instead back to miserable Carla for the mental health storyline  

I thought we would see Maria get with Ali or Ryan or is Robert next for her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> I don't mind Ali or Ryan, it is Michelle I can't stand 
> 
> I thought they might do more with Ali and his guilt and mental health but instead back to miserable Carla for the mental health storyline  
> 
> I thought we would see Maria get with Ali or Ryan or is Robert next for her


SHHHH... the less there is of Maria, the better it is ...

----------

lizann (20-03-2019)

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson reaches a big decision after Underworld roof collapse

It's time to get back to what he does best.

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson makes a big decision over his future next week, after playing a key role in the aftermath of the Underworld roof collapse.

Ali (James Burrows) will be involved in the dramatic rescue scenes tomorrow as the local community comes together to save the trapped factory workers.

Next week, Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) is full of praise for her son as she credits him for saving lives in the tense situation.

Michelle's kind words are exactly the boost that Ali needs, so he decides that it's time to wave goodbye to the Bistro and head back to work as a doctor again.

Ali appears to have got his life back on track recently, after previously going off the rails following the shock death of Ronan Truman.

The trainee GP killed Ronan to protect his family last autumn and his dark secret is still being kept by Michelle, Ryan and Robert.

Corrie fans will see the fallout from the roof collapse in a dramatic double bill tomorrow evening (March 20).

One character will be killed off in the action-packed episodes, sparking a police investigation and a whodunit mystery with six suspects in the frame.

Coronation Street airs Ali's decision on Wednesday, March 27 at 7.30pm on ITV.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...-big-decision/

----------


## lizann

love how ali could do his hero saving with no hard hat, who did he save? abi was the hero

----------


## rossfan

Well hallelujah!

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...act-extension/
*
Coronation Street lines up bigger storylines for Ali Neeson as James Burrows extends his stay*

The actor previously teased leaving the soap.

Coronation Street bosses are promising some bigger storylines for Ali Neeson after extending James Burrows' contract.

According to The Sun, Burrows has been offered an extended contract after he recently revealed he considered quitting the soap.

The publication claims the extension will keep the actor on the cobbles up to at least Christmas, allowing him to film his final scenes with on-screen mum Michelle Connor (Kim Marsh) before she leaves later in the year. In this time, he'll reportedly take part in some bigger, more exciting storylines.

On potentially leaving the soap, Burrows told OK! Magazine last month: "I won't stay for years. There are other roles I'd like to do."

His comments came just a few weeks after his character Ali returned to screens after an extended absence.

Marsh revealed her departure from Corrie back in February, although it will only be a temporary one.

She said: "When I was lucky enough to be offered four episodes I could never in my wildest dreams have thought I'd be here 13 years later.

"It's been an incredibly difficult decision but it feels like the right time for me to explore some other roles."

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV.

----------

lizann (13-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-04-2019), tammyy2j (14-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

so michelle is around for most of the rest of the year

----------


## Perdita

> so michelle is around for most of the rest of the year


 :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------

parkerman (13-04-2019), tammyy2j (14-04-2019)

----------


## rossfan

Bit more of Ryan and Ali coming up. I'm hoping Ryan Prescott's safe on the show and James Burrows decides to stay longer than what has already been agreed earlier in the year.

Monday 6th May – Part one

Ryan tells Rita he’s feeling low about life as he used to be a good DJ. Bethany tells him about a club in town looking for a DJ and reveals she put a good word in.

Monday 6th May – Part two

Bethany gives Ryan a box of vinyl and tells him to brush up on his DJing skills. Ali meddles and tells Ryan she must fancy him, no way would she go to that much trouble for just a pal. She suggests Alya hire him as a DJ at the bistro.

Wednesday 8th May – Part one

Ryan gets the gig at Speed Daal and he thanks Bethany for getting it for him. The pair share a flirt and Ryan goes in for the kiss – only for Bethany to recoil in horror. Embarrassed, he brushes it off by asking Alya out instead.

Wednesday 8th May – part two

Bethany manages to get Ryan to the flat, telling him she needs to explain. They chat and they end up heading for the bedroom – but will Ryan come clean about Alya?

Friday 10th May – part one

Alya is upset to see Ryan and Bethany on the street and all loved up, will she tell Bethany what happened? Robert agrees on a lunch date with Michelle but is forced to cancel to go and see suppliers, and she admits to Ali how much she misses him. But as Robert heads off to a hotel for his meeting, he’s shocked by what he sees.

Friday 10th May – part two

Ryan tells Bethany he only asked Alya out because he thought she didn’t want him. Alya offers Ryan a regular DJ spot at the bistro.


https://metro.co.uk/2019/05/01/10-co...bottom.twitter

----------


## mysangry

me thinks a mass blow out is needed, so many rubbish stories that leave me totally uniterested,now some of these Prima Donna's are leaving, all we need is for some the dead wood male characters to go, thinking, Ryan, Ali, Seb, and I am gutted Robert has quit, he was one of the best in the show, nice strong man with bit of attitude but not cold hearted, and certainly not a wimp like Peter.
Corra is soooooooooo boring now

----------


## rossfan

> me thinks a mass blow out is needed, so many rubbish stories that leave me totally uniterested,now some of these Prima Donna's are leaving, all we need is for some the dead wood male characters to go, thinking, Ryan, Ali, Seb, and I am gutted Robert has quit, he was one of the best in the show, nice strong man with bit of attitude but not cold hearted, and certainly not a wimp like Peter.
> Corra is soooooooooo boring now


Ali and Ryan are far from being dead wood and have so much potential. They are being wasted however whilst the show rams our television sets for more and more Gemma scenes! Frustrating beyond belief. Both Ryan Prescott and James Burrows are under used actors and have great screen presence and does well with what they're given - both the comedy (Bitcoin) and drama (Ronan)

Both Ali and Ryan have a strong set of possible storylines for them if the writers took the time to think what to do with them: 
Bring in Ryan's biologicial parents/Ali's adoptive parents
Get them relationships
Show Ali at the hospital working - this worked very well in the late 90s/early 00s with Martin, Todd and Katie.
Give Ryan a job - preferably the hospital DJ job so he can have more scenes with Ali

Just some ideas.

As for Seb - They have made his character a bit more aggresive this year with the rivalry between him and Gary but in a show that is being dominated by this forced comedy for Gemma and Chesney storyline, I'm more than happy to see Seb on the show continuing what he does. It's only a storyline and I'm sure he'll be written into another storyline after that which will tailor him into the story then too.

I think Peter on a number of occasions has proven that he is not a wimp. Only earlier this year he was seen acting as a father saving Simon in the fire.

I do however agree with you that Coronation Street at the moment is in poor condition. It's turned into the Gemma Show with very little character rotation. Not everyone is getting a chance to screen time. The comedy that Iain Macleod and ITV were clearly aiming for when Kate Oates left is dreadful and needs re-thinking.

----------


## parkerman

> Ali and Ryan are far from being dead wood and have so much potential. They are being wasted however whilst the show rams our television sets for more and more Gemma scenes! Frustrating beyond belief. Both Ryan Prescott and James Burrows are under used actors and have great screen presence and does well with what they're given - both the comedy (Bitcoin) and drama (Ronan)
> 
> Both Ali and Ryan have a strong set of possible storylines for them if the writers took the time to think what to do with them: 
> Bring in Ryan's biologicial parents/Ali's adoptive parents
> Get them relationships
> Show Ali at the hospital working - this worked very well in the late 90s/early 00s with Martin, Todd and Katie.
> Give Ryan a job - preferably the hospital DJ job so he can have more scenes with Ali


I think they could show them in a love triangle with Gemma. Gemma definitely leaves Chesney and is courted by both Ali and Ryan. They could come to blows over it and Seb could step in to save the day and Gemma falls in love with him. Plenty of opportunity there to give Gemma more screen time.

I bet you were well pleased with last night's two episodes, rossfan!

----------


## mysangry

> Ali and Ryan are far from being dead wood and have so much potential. They are being wasted however whilst the show rams our television sets for more and more Gemma scenes! Frustrating beyond belief. Both Ryan Prescott and James Burrows are under used actors and have great screen presence and does well with what they're given - both the comedy (Bitcoin) and drama (Ronan)
> 
> Both Ali and Ryan have a strong set of possible storylines for them if the writers took the time to think what to do with them: 
> Bring in Ryan's biologicial parents/Ali's adoptive parents
> Get them relationships
> Show Ali at the hospital working - this worked very well in the late 90s/early 00s with Martin, Todd and Katie.
> Give Ryan a job - preferably the hospital DJ job so he can have more scenes with Ali
> 
> Just some ideas.
> ...


Well they are certainly ideas, not so sure I would find them interesting?
Maybe the bilogical story could work if it was given a twist?
for instance, a long distance cousin of mine who had been adopted, started seeing a girl and they got on so well, only to find out that they were related, now this could be quite scary??

But no, SEb is just another example (like Gemma) of making a story fit to have these waifs and strays in, Seb is only there for the young lasses to drool over!!

As for Peter every time the pressure gets on, out comes the Whisky, there are men who have had less support and worse sitations and they don't become alcholics, far to much drink, drugs and not enough decent living being shown.

YOur bang on the button with Iain Macleod, can't do comedy, like I said,  look back to older "successful" storylines that were actually funny!!

----------


## rossfan

Bit of jaw dropping moment tonight. Was surprised to see Ali back too (following Ryan making a rare appearence and Norris' return).

I hope he's getting a storyline too.

----------


## mysangry

> Bit of jaw dropping moment tonight. Was surprised to see Ali back too (following Ryan making a rare appearence and Norris' return).
> 
> I hope he's getting a storyline too.


WEll as it seems you can't have one of them without the other, I guess he will be in it,if only to convince Ryan to have a romance, ohhh soooo borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring

----------


## tammyy2j

> Bit of jaw dropping moment tonight. Was surprised to see Ali back too (following Ryan making a rare appearence and Norris' return).
> 
> I hope he's getting a storyline too.


I think Ali will be getting with Alya

----------


## rossfan

> I think Ali will be getting with Alya


Would be a twist as most of the upcoming news are linking Ryan with Alya.

Personally, i would like Ali to meet a doctor/nurse at the hospital or an old flame before he came back to the street.

----------


## rossfan

Fantastic episodes tonight for Ali and Ryan.

Brought in reminders of him being a doctor again so hopefully we'll see more hopsital scenes.

Also great on screen chemistry with Ryan.

Hope they continue to be shown on screen.

----------


## rossfan

From filming this week



I'm hopiing that this will lead somewhere for Ali (James Burrows) storyline wise and not just taken from his routine 1 episode per month filming that he's been getting.

----------

Wolves (07-06-2019)

----------


## mysangry

He has got a dull role, no idea why he is in the soap?
maybe time to get rid?

----------


## Perdita

> He has got a dull role, no idea why he is in the soap?
> maybe time to get rid?


I believe the actor  will leave  later this year to pursue other projects ...

----------

mysangry (02-06-2019)

----------


## rossfan

The show would be crazy to let him go. James is one of the best recent additions to the show.

In April there were reports that he's got juicy storylines coming up: https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...aying-14306386

So luckily it looks like he's staying for the foreseeable future.

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street star James Burrows reveals he's now a father*

Ali Neeson actor made the announcement on Instagram.

Coronation Street star James Burrows has announced that he has become a father.

Burrows, who plays Michelle Connor's biological son Ali Neeson on the ITV show, shared a picture of himself and his girlfriend Sophie after she gave birth.

"Out with my beautiful girlfriend @sophie_coates baby free for a few hours while nana and grandad look after her," he captioned the image on Instagram, while also using the hashtag "#happyness".

Burrows revealed that he was going to be a father back in October, sharing a picture of an ultrasound.

"We cannot contain our excitement," he said at the time. "We are so, so happy."

Burrows looks to be sticking around Coronation Street for a bit longer, at least until Christmas.

Although there was speculation that he would be leaving in the near future, the extended contract will see Burrows reportedly involved in some bigger and more exciting storylines.

"I won't stay for years. There are other roles I'd like to do," the actor previously said.

Coronation Street continues tonight (Friday, May 31) at 9pm on ITV.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...urrows-father/

----------


## rossfan

I will believe it when i see it but if it's true - hurrah! (i bet Gemma will still have a lot more screen time in comparison though)

*Coronation Street star Ryan Prescott promises bigger stories for Ryan Connor*

"I'm really excited to be a part of it, so keep watching."

Coronation Street actor Ryan Prescott has promised fans that bigger storylines are on the horizon for his character Ryan Connor.

It's been pretty quiet for Ryan Connor on-screen recently, even as his romantic connections with Bethany Platt (Lucy Fallon) and Alya Nazir (Sair Khan) have been keeping him pretty busy, but the actor has now told Digital Spy at this weekend's British Soap Awards that all that is about to change.

"I can't really go into subject matter, but there's a lot more coming up for Ryan this summer," he told us on the Soap Awards' red carpet last night (June 1). 

"There's a lot of family issues going on. Obviously you know Kym [Marsh, who plays his on-screen mum] is going to be leaving at the end of this and taking a year out," he continued.

"It's kind of like, storylines building up to that, that kind of ultimate moment for her where she has to make a decision to leave or not."

As for Ryan's love life, the actor teased that Ryan's on-off connection with Bethany could be put on hold once again as he explores what it could be like to be with Alya

"There's things going on now with Ryan and Alya, so that might go somewhere," he teased, before later explaining what went wrong with him and Bethany.

"He just never plays it well, does he?" he added. "I think Ryan kind of just wants to have it a little bit simpler, have life a little bit simpler, stop chasing and find someone who actually wants to be with him."

Ryan also shared that he was "gutted" to hear Kym would be leaving, and said that he'll miss Kym "like mad" – but it does look like Ryan will be kept busy with what his character's up to over the next few months too.

*"Obviously there's always some kind of sibling activity going on, so me and James [Burrows, who plays Michelle Connor's biological son Ali Neeson] are going to have our work cut out this summer," he added.*

"It's going to be really fun, there's some really, really nice stuff coming. There's some really good stuff. I'm really excited to be a part of it, so keep watching."

Coronation Street airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...s-ryan-connor/

----------


## lizann

summer loving for ali with maria and alya

----------


## rossfan

> summer loving for ali with maria and alya



I heared about Ali and Maria on the DS forums. They're both under used though so if this is the producers way of topping up their episode appearences i suppose i can go with that but I would have prefered Ali with a nurse or a doctor to build on scenes in the hospital.

Plus they could then put Ryan as the hospital DJ and expand the hospital scenes even more.

----------

Wolves (07-06-2019)

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street reveals new man for Maria Connor – but who’s the lucky guy?*

The hairdresser thinks her love life is doomed - but her perfect man may be right under her nose...

Coronation Street favourite Maria Connor is heading for a hot romance this Summer with dishy doc *Ali Neeson*, we can reveal.

Maria (Samia Longchambon) may  be in her mid-30s, but she feels like twice that when she ends up having a girly night in with Audrey and Gail. What next? A heated foot warmer and membership of the local bridge club?

Determined to spice up her life, the unlucky-in-love crimper signs up to a dating app. But as she casts her net in Weatherfield’s pool of single men, she doesn’t get the prize catch she’s hoping for.

“Maria goes on a series of hilarious and disastrous dates,” our Coronation Street source reveals. “She starts to think that her love life must be doomed, and she confides in Ali.”

As Maria offloads on  the medic, little does she realise that Michelle’s handsome lad has fallen hard for her.

“Maria goes to great lengths to find ‘the one'”, adds our mole, “little realising that the perfect man could be right under her nose…”

Will Cupid intervene and bring the two gorgeous singletons together?



https://www.whatsontv.co.uk/news/cor...ky-man-581129/

----------


## Perdita

> I heared about Ali and Maria on the DS forums. They're both under used though so if this is the producers way of topping up their episode appearences i suppose i can go with that but I would have prefered Ali with a nurse or a doctor to build on scenes in the hospital.
> 
> Plus they could then put Ryan as the hospital DJ and expand the hospital scenes even more.


Maria can never be under used...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

peebee (09-06-2019)

----------


## mysangry

Has Maria had a fling with Ken yet?
He must be one of a couple on the street who haven't :Rotfl:

----------

peebee (09-06-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> Has Maria had a fling with Ken yet?
> He must be one of a couple on the street who haven't


Yes, just Ken and Norris I think.

----------


## rossfan

Filming pictures this week include Ali and Ryan!

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street's new romance storyline for Maria Connor begins

Is her luck about to change?

Coronation Street will kick off a new romance storyline for Maria Connor next week.

Show bosses have named local doctor Ali Neeson as a potential new boyfriend for unlucky-in-love Maria (Samia Longchambon), but the path to them getting together is sure to have complications along the way.

Next week's episodes see a bored Maria complain to Ali (James Burrows) about her non-existent love life.

Clearly interested as they chat at the Rovers Return, Ali points out that there is probably someone right under her nose who'd be suitable – but will Maria take the hint?

News of Maria's romance storyline was first revealed earlier this month. It's thought that she'll try out a dating app in the hope of finding the perfect guy.

Maria's efforts lead to a series of disastrous dates, but does this pave the way for Ali to win her heart?

Corrie viewers will see the build-up to this storyline begin on Friday (June 28), as Maria starts to feel down in the dumps over a lack of excitement in her life.

The final straw comes when she ends up having to endure a girly spa night with Gail Rodwell and Audrey Roberts, who bore her with their dull conversations.

Maria's fear that she's getting old before her time is what sparks her decision to try online dating, leading to some funny scenes ahead in the coming weeks.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...e-plot-begins/

----------


## mysangry

> Coronation Street's new romance storyline for Maria Connor begins
> 
> Is her luck about to change?
> 
> Coronation Street will kick off a new romance storyline for Maria Connor next week.
> 
> Show bosses have named local doctor Ali Neeson as a potential new boyfriend for unlucky-in-love Maria (Samia Longchambon), but the path to them getting together is sure to have complications along the way.
> 
> Next week's episodes see a bored Maria complain to Ali (James Burrows) about her non-existent love life.
> ...


well, this sounds as dull as dish water, another excuse to fast forward my recorded episodes

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street’s James Burrows shares first picture of daughter after girlfriend's 46-HOUR labour*

James revealed his daughter Betty's arrival wasn't the smoothest and that his partner Sophie Coates has to be induced after suffering pre-eclampsia

 Coronation Street's James Burrows has proudly shown off his newborn daughter after his girlfriend went through a gruelling 46-hour labour.

The soap actor, who plays Dr Ali Neeson, welcomed his first child Betty Florence Burrows on April 25 with his long-term partner Sophie Coates, 30.

But the 27-year-old revealed to OK! his daughter's birth wasn't quite as smooth as they were hoping, after Sophie was induced due to suffering pre-eclampsia.

After enduring the long birth, the new parents were told that their daughter - who was born a week early - had developed an infection and they had to remain in the hospital for ten days.

He said that while welcoming his daughter was "the best moment of my life" it was also difficult to watch his partner go through.

"It was quite a stressful time. I just wanted to get them both home.”

Sophie explained that she had been "in and out" of hospital from week 30 of her pregnancy and was constantly checked for high blood pressure , before she was told that she had developed pre-eclampsia. 

“I was told to come back the following day at 6pm," Sophie recalls.

"Pre-eclampsia affects the function of the placenta so if that stops working properly it affects the baby’s growth, so it was safe to induce me.

"I was induced with a hormone drip. It was 46 hours in total. It was very intense."

The couple, who have been enjoying their new family life at home, first announced the arrival of their child on Instagram at the end of May.

Read the full interview with James and Sophie only in this week’s OK! magazine, out nationwide on Tuesday. 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebri...hares-17125884

----------


## rossfan

From filming this week

----------


## rossfan

Coronation Street lines up new romance twist for Maria Connor
After a string of bad dates, has Maria managed to find love?

Coronation Street is lining up a new romance for Maria Connor.

After her first foray into online dating resulted in a hilarious epic online dating fail, viewers will see Maria (Samia Longchambon) continue to put herself out there in the hope of finding the perfect guy over the coming weeks.

But, there's a surprise development in store, as it looks like her search for the perfect man could soon be cut short.

*Fans have seen hints that local doctor Ali Neeson (James Burrows) has started to develop romantic feelings towards Maria* and, after a run of unsuccessful dates that include flirting with a married man and another man who brings his mother along(!), it looks like Maria may finally have noticed it too.

When Ali ends up running into Maria on another one of her dates, he cracks a joke about the guy Maria is with, prompting the man to storm off. Later, Ali calls around to Maria's to apologise, and the two end up sharing a bottle of wine.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, sparks start to fly between the couple and they kiss. (Finally, right?)

Does this mean Maria and Ali are about to become a proper couple after all? We'll have to wait to find out.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...i-neeson-kiss/

----------

parkerman (08-07-2019), tammyy2j (09-07-2019)

----------


## parkerman

"After her first foray into online dating resulted in a hilarious epic online dating fail..."

I must have missed the hilarious bit!

----------

lizann (09-07-2019), tammyy2j (09-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

when did being married or taken or gay stop maria

----------

tammyy2j (09-07-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> when did being married or taken or gay stop maria


 :Cheer:  yea nowt stops her and I just want to know how many men has she been through on the street?

NO wonder she's single, the word bike comes to mind :Moonie:

----------

tammyy2j (09-07-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

The man eater Maria will ruin Ali

----------


## rossfan

From filming this week:

----------


## rossfan

https://www.itv.com/coronationstreet...ia-longchambon

Interview: Maria's Dating Disasters 



Maria has never truly been lucky in love but is this about to change with a new romance?

Samia Longchambon gives us her thoughts on Maria's potted dating history...

Maria has been a bit down recently and tries her hand at internet dating, how does that go for her?

She starts going on these weird and wonderful dates but it doesn’t last more than one date per guy, they’re all really random! The first one brings along his mum and she’s quite insulting to Maria, saying she’s quite ordinary looking so she’s straight out the door. There’s one date she has whose girlfriends have all died under suspicious circumstances and all of their names end with the letter ‘a’. Maria literally legs it out of the bistro. And then there’s another guy who likes to dress as a dog. Maria thinks he is a goth because he has a collar on so she says she is into that as well. She tells him she used to work at the kennels and was barking around – she meant to music but he thought literally barking! He thinks she’s the perfect woman.

Ali’s in the Bistro the night that Maria has the date with Rex, how does he react?

By the time Maria has realised what he’s really into she just wants to leave. Ali offers a doggy bag and Maria’s annoyed at him making fun of the situation.

Are you enjoying playing the comedy?

Yes, it’s like a breath of fresh air to be able to smile and show Maria’s fun side again.



Ali goes to apologise (with wine!) which always leads somewhere doesn’t it?

Yeah, especially on Maria’s couch! He comes round to apologise as she thinks he is making fun of her love life. They end up having a couple of bottles and they start having a little dance. She says he is really uptight and needs to loosen up a bit.

Could there be a relationship on the cards with Ali?

They have a kiss! There is something simmering, it’s more whether Maria can act on it as she doesn’t want to upset Michelle, it’s all quite close to home.

Do you think they’re a good match?

I think so. They’re both single for a start so she’s not starting off her usual way which is to have an affair with him! He seems to really like her and he’s not bothered by the fact she’s got Liam so we’ll see.



Would you like Maria to have a stable love life?

For a bit, but it never really ends well with Maria and that’s part of the fun of playing her. She’s not a bad girl, she just makes very bad choices, but it’s always fun to play.

Is there a story you’d like for her?

A happy relationship would be a new one. I always leave it up to the writers – they’re so good with what they throw at us. Maria has been through so much, it’s been quite colourful.

Can Ali and Maria go the distance?

You’ll have to wait and see, the distance is never that far with Maria!

----------


## Perdita

Coming up:


*Maria and Ali*


 Maria and Michelle - Coronation Street - ITV
Maria's had enough of dating and does a runner!

 Maria, Ali and Michelle - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, Ali finally convinces her to go for a drink.

 Maria, Ali and Michelle - Coronation Street - ITV
Things are going well until Michelle wades in with a few home truths! Will their tryst be over before it's really begun?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has good news for James Burrows fans, as he's teased that his co-star's character Ali Neeson is about to take centre stage in a "big storyline" for the soap.

Despite the fact that Ali Neeson was at the centre of one of the show's biggest shock twists last year when he killed gangster Ronan Truman to stop the villain from targeting his family, he hasn't really had a whole lot to do since.

After a long on-screen absence, James returned to the soap earlier this year and later struck up a romance with Maria Connor (Samia Longchambon) but he still hasn't had any huge storylines to get stuck into â and that whole murder thing appeared to be quickly forgotten about too.

But according to Gary Windass actor Mikey North that could all be about to change, as the star has cited Ali's mysterious new storyline as a Corrie plot he's excited to see unfold.

"It's going to be fun seeing Sam Aston trying to cope with all those babies on set! I'd be resigning if it was me," Mikey told Inside Soap about his favourite storylines on the soap.

"And James Burrows has a big storyline coming up that I'm looking forward to see. I think he's going to smash it."

As Ali is Michelle Connor's biological son, and with Kym Marsh's exit storyline for Michelle expected to air soon, could James' big new storyline be linked to Michelle's exit?

Ryan Prescott (who plays Ryan Connor in the soap) has previously teased bigger storylines for his character in the run-up to her exit, telling Digital Spy that "there's a lot of family issues going on". 

"It's kind of like, storylines building up to that," he hinted, "that kind of ultimate moment for her where she has to make a decision to leave or not."

Meanwhile, Mikey also teased that Gary's got an action-packed few months ahead of him too, adding: "Gary will carry on getting away with things for a while yet, but there's a lot of twists coming.

"His mind is warped into thinking he can walk over anyone â he has nothing to lose, so he's scared of nobody!"

That could all change soon though, as despite Derek's involvement and the ongoing problems between Gary, Ryan and Adam, Mikey teased that there's a new romance in the works that could prove a turning point for Gary.

"There's a new romance in the pipeline, which might spark Gary back to reality," he added. "Apart from his kids, he's not got a lot to live for. And that's what makes him dangerous, I think..."

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV



Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

^ helping sinead die?

----------

Perdita (23-08-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> ^ helping sinead die?


Maybe they could have an affair and do a suicide pact, kill both off at same time :Wub: 
Both are so boringgggggggggggggggggg
Don't know what the fascination is with Ali :Ponder: 

Just don't get why he is in the show :Ninja:

----------


## Perdita

Addicted to painkillers

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...UH1-eMnpz9jtV4

----------

tammyy2j (04-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Addicted to painkillers
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...UH1-eMnpz9jtV4


 was he injured to be addicted, was he on them before?

----------


## Perdita

> was he injured to be addicted, was he on them before?


He took drugs for a while after he killed Ronan

----------

lizann (30-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> He took drugs for a while after he killed Ronan


 i forgot about that, doc self medicating

----------


## mysangry

> i forgot about that, doc self medicating


hope he has had some acting lessons for his "special" episodes he has nothing special to him, and I have only seen his teeth once (a smile!!)

----------


## rossfan

May have to start watching the show again now that James is getting a storyline again. About time! Ali is really wasted for a character who has so much potential for the show.

*Coronation Street's Ali Neeson to share his secret with Ryan Connor*

Will Ryan be able to help?

Coronation Street's Ali Neeson will confide in Ryan Connor about his painkiller addiction next week.

The show has now officially confirmed that Ali (James Burrows) has become hooked on diazepam, still struggling after the problems he faced last year.

In next week's episodes, Ali's girlfriend Maria Connor (Samia Longchambon) starts to realise that something is amiss, as he sleeps for England on their supposedly-romantic trip away at a hotel.

Maria worries that Ali is working too hard, so turns up at the hospital later this week with some lunch – wanting to make sure that he's looking after himself.

What Maria doesn't realise is that Ali is more worried about his dealer at the hospital, who's being arrested and dragged away at that very moment. This means that he no longer has a source for more pills.

Later in the week, Ali goes to see Dr Gaddas and begs for a diazepam prescription. Sensing that he's in trouble, Dr Gaddas refuses and urges him to get help for his addiction, although Ali insists that she's got it all wrong.

Ali also makes a failed attempt to pocket some of Carla Connor's anxiety pills. Heading home empty-handed, he starts sweating and shaking before collapsing to the ground, suffering a seizure.

Ryan Connor (Ryan Prescott) is on hand to witness the frightening incident and calls for an ambulance. When Ali regains consciousness, he panics and tries to cover by sending the paramedics away.

Once they're alone, Ali admits to a shocked Ryan that he is addicted to diazepam. Begging Ryan to help him, he explains how he couldn't cope after the Cormac and Ronan drama last year, so turned to drugs.

Ryan returns with Robert Preston, who promises to help too. Ali agrees to go cold turkey with support from both of them, but will he be able to get through the tough challenge ahead?



https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...connor-secret/

----------

tammyy2j (04-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Diazepam a painkiller, I thought it was for anixety and stress?

----------

lizann (19-09-2019), parkerman (04-09-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> Is Diazepam a painkiller, I thought it was for anixety and stress?


Yes, you're quite right.

----------

lizann (19-09-2019), tammyy2j (05-09-2019)

----------


## rossfan

*Coronation Street star James Burrows explains Ali Neeson's big new story*

"He has been struggling and fighting these demons."

Coronation Street star James Burrows has spoken about Ali Neeson's dark new storyline for the first time.

Next week's episodes confirm that Ali has become addicted to diazepam, with his issues dating back to his involvement in Ronan Truman's death last year.

Ali has been taking pills for some time, but he panics when his secret supplier at the hospital is arrested – forcing him to consider desperate measures for his next fix.

Explaining the new plot, James revealed: "Ali has been struggling and fighting these demons in his head for a while now, ever since the Ronan thing happened. He finds it difficult to talk to anyone, so he starts to self-medicate. 

"Ali is very independent and private – he internalises a lot. He doesn't have a lot of people he can trust. The flashbacks are making him anxious and he needs to relax to try and get through every day, so he starts taking different tablets to try and cope with his demons and to be able to do his job.

"Before you know it, he realises that he has become addicted. No-one has noticed. Because of his job, he has been able to play that card of being tired because of his long shifts. He has been able to get away with it up until now, it has been going on for a while."

In his desperation, Ali goes to Dr Gaddas and begs her for a diazepam prescription, but goes away empty-handed after arousing her suspicions. He also considers stealing Carla Connor's anxiety medication.

James continued: "Going to see Dr Gaddas is probably not one of his best moves. He tries to say that he needs diazepam because he is not sleeping because of work, but she has suspected him in the past so she does not believe him.

"She refuses and he storms out. She recognises his behaviour for what it is. He has definitely not gone to the right person if he thinks he can pull the wool over her eyes.

"Trying to steal Carla's medication is a last resort for him. He tries to take them but Roy gets in the way. This is how desperate he has got – if Roy hadn't got in the way, he would have stolen Carla's meds.

"So he asks Ryan. He opens up to him a bit and says he needs him to go and score some drugs for him. He knows that Ryan knows the right sort of people and could help him."

Events come to a head when Ali collapses and suffers a seizure. With help from Ryan Connor – and later Robert Preston – he agrees that it's best to go cold turkey.

James revealed: "Ali is in withdrawal and probably has been for a few days. He is found having a seizure on the floor by Ryan, which is really scary and a flashback for Ryan to the time Cormac died.

"It was very intense to film these scenes. You really want to go for it. If you are doing something like that, you want to do it well. You know that some people watching it will have been through it themselves or witnessed a loved one going through it.

"It was very physical, because you have to be very stiff but shaking. I was banging my head on the floor. Your body thinks it is actually happening. However much your brain knows it is acting, the physicality is powerful. It does make your heart race.

"Ryan contacts Robert and gets him involved, because Ali sends the paramedics away and Ryan can't deal with this situation on his own. Ali knows that he has to go cold turkey.

"Robert and Ryan decide that the only way is for them to help him. He needs their help – he has no other choice at this stage. He has always had a nice relationship with Robert so he feels he can trust him."

Coronation Street continues on Monday (September 9) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.



https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...son-big-story/

----------


## lizann

did he move out of the pub, into a flat alone where?

----------


## lizann

> Yes, you're quite right.


it also treats fits but ali got a fit from withdrawal

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has released a picture from this week's filming and it's quite the exciting one, which makes a change from the usual four pictures of people standing around looking miserable.

In this picture, we see Gary Windass and Ali Neeson have a bit of a scrap, and it looks like the latter has got the upper hand since he's on top and Gary is bleeding quite badly.





What could they be fighting over? We don't know at this point but we wouldn't be surprised if it was something to do with Maria Connor.

We already know that Gary and Maria's relationship is going to come under strain and seemingly end when she tragically miscarries, and Gary takes his fury out on Daniel Osbourne (whose baby Bertie contracted measles and passed it onto Maria).

Maria actress Samia Longchambon also admitted that her character still has feelings for her ex Ali, and has been trying to bury them for the sake of her relationship with Gary.

Coronation Street airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

Sands supports anyone affected by the death of a baby. You can contact the Sands National Helpline on 0808 164 3332, or email [email protected].

----------

parkerman (27-01-2020)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks, Perdy, though I have to admit using the words Ali Neeson and exciting in the same post does stretch the imagination a bit!  :Big Grin:

----------

Brucie (27-01-2020), lizann (27-01-2020), Perdita (27-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2020/02/17/coron...qPHTcwjZsaLok4


He is leaving ...

----------

lizann (17-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

killed off by gary or overdose, or off to see his forgotten parents

----------


## Perdita

> killed off by gary or overdose, or off to see his forgotten parents


Not being killed off, could pop back to visit Ryan ever so often... no loss in my opinion, no decent storylines lately for him

----------

Brucie (20-02-2020), lizann (20-02-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> https://metro.co.uk/2020/02/17/coron...qPHTcwjZsaLok4
> 
> 
> He is leaving ...


At last yayyyyyyyy

----------


## lizann

> Not being killed off, could pop back to visit Ryan ever so often... no loss in my opinion, no decent storylines lately for him


either way no loss

----------

mysangry (22-02-2020), Perdita (20-02-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Departing Coronation Street star James Burrows has landed a new role after leaving the cobbles as Ali Neeson.

The actor is due to bow out as the doctor on the soap after two years, with his final scenes due to air this week.

However, it seems that James is keeping busy beyond Corrie, with the star revealing that he will be appearing alongside Jack O'Connell in Shaun Ryder biopic Twisting My Melon.

"Work's good, there's a lot of stuff going on at the minute," he revealed to the Talk Derby to Me podcast. "Obviously Coronation Street, I've got a few other things, coming up in the near future which is very exciting.

"I've got the film, Twisting My Melon, which I'm going to do in March - got pushed back a little bit, but I believe it's happening in March.

"I've got a few exciting meetings going on," James added, joking: "I can't say too much, it's highly confidential!"

Speaking earlier this week about leaving Corrie, James explained: "I've had a fantastic few years on Coronation Street. Ali is such a flawed character and so much has happened to him. To play such a complex character with so many flaws has been great.

"At the heart of it, though he was a good guy, he wanted to settle down and have a family, but his upbringing and family history really meant that he had a lot of issues.

"As an actor, that sort of character is great to play and I got to work with some amazing actors. But I came into acting to play different roles and explore a variety of characters, so the time has come for me to move on."


Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

> Departing Coronation Street star James Burrows has landed a new role after leaving the cobbles as Ali Neeson.
> 
> The actor is due to bow out as the doctor on the soap after two years, with his final scenes due to air this week.
> 
> However, it seems that James is keeping busy beyond Corrie, with the star revealing that he will be appearing alongside Jack O'Connell in Shaun Ryder biopic Twisting My Melon.
> 
> "Work's good, there's a lot of stuff going on at the minute," he revealed to the Talk Derby to Me podcast. "Obviously Coronation Street, I've got a few other things, coming up in the near future which is very exciting.
> 
> "I've got the film, Twisting My Melon, which I'm going to do in March - got pushed back a little bit, but I believe it's happening in March.
> ...


 glad he is leaving. I wish he would take daniel too. I was glad when sinead left but they keep bringing her back in some form.

----------

